# Как правильно настроить русскую раскладку клавиатуры?

## Nelud

У меня в русской раскладке: запятая - SHIFT+6, точка - SHIFT+7 и т.д. Как сделать, чтобы было как в виндах?

Вот выдержка из /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         Option  "XkbModel"      "pc104"
> 
>         Option  "XkbLayout"     "us,ru"
> ...

 

----------

## Plastikman14

Вот мой конфиг:

Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"us,ru(winkeys)"

    Option "XkbOptions"	"grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

----------

## Rainbow goblin

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier  "Keyboard0"

 Driver      "kbd"

 Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

 Option "XKbOptions" "grp:toggle"

/etc/rc.conf:

UNICODE="no"

CONSOLEFONT="cp866-8x16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="koi2alt"

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

KEYMAP="ru"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

У меня русский переключается при нажатой  правой Alt.Удобнее, чем в винде - переключаю легко большим пальцем.

  Еще - в control centre КДЕ настроил раскладки клавиатуры и расширения клавиатуры на ту же правую Alt.

----------

## Nelud

Спасибо! Заработало

Теперь вместо:

```
Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys"
```

сейчас у меня:

```
Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"

# Option "XkbVariant" "winkeys"
```

----------

## Balancer

Прописано всё, как тут сказано. В Gnome всё работает прекрасно (переклчение по Alt-Shift). А вот в KDE - только переключением мышкой в трее. Как ни играл настройками этой утилитки - ни в какую на клавиатуру не реагирует :-/

Куда копать?

----------

## ba

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> А вот в KDE - только переключением мышкой в трее

 

отключить кде-шный переключатель совсем

если хочется чтобы раскладка переключалась для каждого окна отдельно, то юзать xxkb

----------

## Balancer

Если убираю этот переключатель совсем, то раскладка не переключается вообще.

Если бы в Gnome не работало - подумал бы, что русификация не пашет  :Smile: 

Поставил kkbswitch. В настройках только одна английская раскладка, вторую добавить или нельзя или я не знаю как  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

Уф! Разобрался!

В xorg драйвер клавиатуры теперь обзывается "kbd", а не "keyboard".

А почему оно с неверным именем в Gnome работало - фиг его знает  :Smile: 

Ну и сменил, конечно, KDE-шную переключалку на kkbswitch. После этого, кстати, рестарт KDE делать ещё нужно...

----------

## bukazoid

скажет кто 

как зделать однозначное переключение по 3-м кнопкам (такое есть в win 2000/XP/2003) 

пример: 

Ctrl+Shift+'1' = en 

Ctrl+Shift+'2' = ru 

Ctrl+Shift+'3' = ua 

Ctrl+Shift+'4' = de 

?

----------

## viy

Загуглить страничку по xkb Ивана Паскаля, много читать. Потом править руками настройки xkb; такого функционала "из коробки" нет.

----------

## bukazoid

есть ли аналог xkb 

держащий более 4 языков ? (скажем 10-12  :Smile:  )

такой же стабильный в работе.

----------

